# Backup software



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there a program out there that can go thru specific folders, find what is new or changed, and write the changes to my thumb drive and backup drive. I usually just do it manually but I spend alot of time copying files that have not changed.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 21, 2011)

Steve,

Windows backup is capable of doing an incremental backup. Files which have not changed are not backed up. See the backup help files.

Hope this helps

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 21, 2011)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> Windows backup is capable of doing an incremental backup. Files which have not changed are not backed up. See the backup help files.
> 
> ...



I had no idea! I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have XP and see no signs of a windows backup.


----------



## bambuko (Feb 21, 2011)

Couple of (freeware) recommendations:
1- http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.asp
2- http://ping.windowsdream.com/
These two will take the "image" of whatevere you want to backup.

Alternatively (again freeware) some backup (not image) software:
1- http://www.acebackup.com/index.htm
2- https://www.ascomp.de/index.php?controller=products&action=show&product=backupmaker

I personally use Acronis 2009, but only because I already have it, newer versions are cr*p and customer support are sh*te. When it eventually packs up, I will be using one of the recommendations above.

Chris


----------



## DaveH (Feb 21, 2011)

Windows XP Backup

Click START -- All programs -- Accessories -- System tools -- Backup

Phew it's a long way 

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 21, 2011)

DaveH  said:
			
		

> Windows XP Backup
> 
> Click START -- All programs -- Accessories -- System tools -- Backup
> 
> ...



Yeah I tried that. Then I did a search for ntbackup.exe and file not found. Must not be installed. I should be able to go to my windows disk and install from there but I have a snow day and i'm wasting it in the garage making little engine parts. I am going to look into it tonight.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just installed this backup and it's not what I want. It wants to mash all my files into one archive. I was looking for something that will just copy all selected folders and files if anything has changed. Back in the day it was called synchronizing the drives. Can XP do that? I still cant access to the files that are backed up on my thumb.


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 21, 2011)

Steve, do a Google search for "Sync Butler". It seems just the program for you and its free.


  Ron


----------



## milotrain (Feb 21, 2011)

If you are only backing up constantly created and functioning files and all in you are less than 2GB "Dropbox" is a good free asset that performs backup functions. It also keeps itself in sync across multiple computers so if you do a little HMEMing at work during lunch you can download files to your "Dropbox" folder and they will be in your "Dropbox" folder on your home computer when you get home that evening.

2GB is free, anything over that is reasonably priced and you have access to the files through a web interface if for some reason you need a file and you are not on any of your typical computers. Additionally dropbox keeps older examples of changed files so you can recover previous versions of files you work on.

All of my standard "documents folder" files live in a dropbox folder with the space sucking files (music, video, images) running a separate backup routine.

I don't work for the company but I can't recommend their software highly enough.


----------



## ksouers (Feb 21, 2011)

Steve,
On Linux there is a program called rsync that does exactly what you are asking for, however it does not run directly on Windows. Look up Cygwin, this allows some Linux utilities to run on a Windows box. I believe rsync is one of them.
Rsync is how I backup HMEM, with our footprint now approaching 10 gig it's the only thing I can reasonably use across the internet.

Also I tried a Windows program called Delta Copy at one time a couple years back that was supposed to do the same thing. I don't recall if I liked it or not. 
Obviously it left an impression : 


Hope this helps, good luck.
Finding a backup/DR solution that works for you is probably the single biggest PITA for IT staff, so you are not alone.


----------



## shred (Feb 21, 2011)

I've mentioned it before, but if you happen to have an obsolete dumpster-grade PC lying around, Windows Home Server is pretty cool-- it does auto-backups of up to 10 PCs every night, keeps several versions of each system and has a redundant shared network disk if you have more than two hard-drives on it (grab a USB drive or two on sale)-- it copies the files to both drives so if one dies, your data is still there.


----------



## Mainer (Feb 21, 2011)

Update: After further experimentation I've gotten Cobian Backup to work reliably with W7, though I am not sure what I did. I have become disenchanted with GFI Backup and would recommend Cobian instead. I found it very difficult to uninstall GFI. The normal uninstall function did not work and I had to delete all its components manually, including a couple of services that persisted on running. By the time I was done I was thinking it had characteristics of hard-to-get-rid-of spyware, though I have no evidence that it actually is any kind of spyware. Your mileage may vary, etc.
--------------------
I've just been experimenting with a couple of free backup programs that I think can do what you want. They both have a lot of options to define what/where/when for a backup. Take a look at:

Cobian Backup [ame]http://download.cnet.com/Cobian-Backup/3000-2242_4-10071828.html[/ame] 
GFI Backup Home Edition http://www.gfi.com/downloads/register.aspx?pid=bkuphm

Of the two,I think Cobian is perhaps slightly more elegant and sophisticated --- but I couldn't get it work reliably on my system (64-bit W7) even though it's supposed to work with W7 and sometimes does. You might have better luck with XP. 

I'm now using GFI backup and all seems well. GFI backup also has the capability of backing up common email programs (Outlook, Thunderbird, etc.), as well as Firefox and IE bookmarks and settings, which is really nice.

Cobian is free with no strings attached. GFI is free for non-commercial use.


----------



## arnoldb (Feb 22, 2011)

Kevin, just for reference:

Delta Copy for Windows is rsync based and works great. I have it replicating my company's 80 GB ERP database on a nightly basis to an off-site disaster recovery server over a meagre 2 Mbps data line; works a charm. And it is fully compatible with rsync installations on Linux boxes ;D

"Finding a backup/DR solution that works for you is probably the single biggest PITA for IT staff, so you are not alone."
 : Ain't that the truth, especially on a shoestring budget!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## picclock (Feb 22, 2011)

Just another vote for dropbox. If you invite other people to use it they give you more storage. 

But the best thing is if your computer explodes or is stolen The latest information is held in the cloud and accessible from anywhere.

Only snag is you need an internet connection - but you are reading this arn't you ;D

Oh - and its free 

Good luck

picclock


----------



## ksouers (Feb 22, 2011)

Arnold,
Thanks for the reminder on Delta Copy. I'd forgotten exactly why I had looked at it, but then I'm not a Windows guy and only pay little attention to the stuff. None of my Windows data actually resides on the Windows box, it's all on Linux machines and NAS's so I don't lose anything WHEN Windows crashes and burns.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 23, 2011)

picclock  said:
			
		

> Just another vote for dropbox. But the best thing is if your computer explodes or is stolen The latest information is held in the cloud and accessible from anywhere.



That doesn't help. I copy to another drive on this computer and also to my thumb drive that I carry with me. I only backup my engine drawings, Gcode, and photo's. They don't do me any good out in cyber space. I don't wan't my files all balled up into one file where I have to use software to get to them. 

Thank's everybody but I'll just keep doing it the old fashion way until I find something that does it my way.

Cheers!!


----------

